
Gödel Prize 2012: Foundation of Growth in Algorithmic Game Theory - apas
http://www.acm.org/press-room/news-releases/2012/goedel-prize-2012
======
andrewcooke
[the non-mendeley links look like personal copies - i tried extending the
domain for coral cache, but it didn't work. any other free caches?]

worst case equilibria -
[http://www.cs.ust.hk/mjg_lib/Classes/COMP670O/Papers/y37e5ne...](http://www.cs.ust.hk/mjg_lib/Classes/COMP670O/Papers/y37e5ne8bbafjb5r.pdf)

how bad is selfish routing - [http://www.mendeley.com/research/how-bad-is-
selfish-routing-...](http://www.mendeley.com/research/how-bad-is-selfish-
routing-1/) [sorry that horrible mendeley thing]

algorithmic mechanism design -
<http://jmvidal.cse.sc.edu/library/nisan01a.pdf>

~~~
sp332
Coral cache seems to work for me.
[http://www.cs.ust.hk.nyud.net/mjg_lib/Classes/COMP670O/Paper...](http://www.cs.ust.hk.nyud.net/mjg_lib/Classes/COMP670O/Papers/y37e5ne8bbafjb5r.pdf)
and <http://jmvidal.cse.sc.edu.nyud.net/library/nisan01a.pdf>

